# Adding sound to locomotives



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I want to add sound to my diesel and steam american flyer locomotives. I want a horn for the diesel and a bell and a whistle for the steam. I don't want DCC. I don't want DC. I want to continue to use my AC transformer. I don't want to spend hundreds of dollars.

I've found this: http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=200486109

Which looks like a possiblity, but I cannot find a manual to download so I can see how it operates. Building a simple circuit to convert AC to DC to run this thing (or installing a battery pack) is no big deal... unless there is a better option out there.

Charles.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Adding a rectifier and perhaps a DC regulator (a couple of caps as well), would probably allow you to use this with any locomotive. Since it's wireless, it isn't dependent on any track signals.

Make sure all you need comes with it, apparently MRC has discontinued that line of products.


----------

